# Free Drawings:)



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Since my laptop is finally fixed, I can draw on it. I am drawing free betta pictures. 

Please add a pic of your fish in the replies, and tell me if you want my 'info' down in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

How about Garry the Gourami


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Please don't go to my twitter, I accidently went to my big 1D account, its not appropriate for people on this forum.. I meant to use my betta fish one! Sorry..It won't let me re-edit it D:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Here  I hope you like it!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Can you do my betta Krusa?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope you like it!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Hope you like it!


I love it!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha no problem


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Here  I hope you like it!



Thanks for Garry's drawing I love it:-D


----------

